# Consulting firm lying to clients



## marcialsj (Apr 22, 2009)

Never mind


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm a bit like you:  this seems like an unethical practice (in a corporate sense).  However, it isn't all that isolated.  I've witnessed consulting agencies polish things until they shine like gold.  Problem is, underneath there's nothing but lead.

Point being, some clients pay the consulting agency to lie to them--I honestly believe this.  It's the nature of the business these days, in my opinion.  There are great consulting companies out there; maybe you should look into employment with one of them?

Good luck to you.


----------

